# best pedals/clips



## Stefgong (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi guys, just getting into road biking. If you've seen my other thread you have seen the KHS turbo I've bought on a budget off of craigslist as a starter (older) road bike. I'd like to get clips and shoes.. can you guys recommend what is well known and my best bet? If i stick with this sport these will be transferred to my heftier (but still considered entry level bike) purchase.. looking at the the Specialized Allez and Jamis Ventura Race right now.

So give me some recommendations and where to buy from (my default would be amazon).

Also going to order a pair of shorts which I assume are all relatively equivalent, but if you have suggestions feel free.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## ThePhenom (Jul 25, 2011)

At entry level and at an entry level price stick with Shimano, good brand and easy to get used to with their adjustable spring tension rates.


----------



## ThePhenom (Jul 25, 2011)

To clearify a little more: Shimano SPD-SL(Road) not just the Shimano SPD(Mountain)


----------



## bmwrt (Aug 19, 2006)

Another vote for the Shimano SPD-SL.
Got them with my first bike and never changed to anyhting else


----------



## fletchersteel (May 11, 2011)

I'm also new to road cycling and I like the look of the Shimano SPD-SL pedals. I know that certain types of shoes can only go with certain pedals. What type of cleat is the pedals mentioned above, and are there economic shoes that will work good with that style?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

fletchersteel said:


> I'm also new to road cycling and I like the look of the Shimano SPD-SL pedals. I know that certain types of shoes can only go with certain pedals. What type of cleat is the pedals mentioned above, and are there economic shoes that will work good with that style?


Shimano's SPD-SL pedals use 3 bolt cleats (below).

Shoe preferences are personal, but this link contains my general opinion on them:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=256511
View attachment 236364


----------



## diddy2003 (Jul 21, 2011)

A lot of guys in the Tour used these:
http://www.speedplay.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.zero

I use the Zeros as well. They are pretty nice.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*terminology note*

Just to help you get good advice, it helps to use the common terms. You seem to be asking about what we call "clipless" pedals, so called because they don't have "clips," which are these things that hold a strap to retain the foot.








The term is confusing, because you clip in to clipless pedals, but we're stuck with it for historical reasons.

Clipless pedals have "cleats" that attach to the shoe sole.

So you're looking for shoes and clipless pedals, not shoes and clips.

What's your budget for pedals and shoes? there's a big range. You might do a search on this forum, as the topic of clipless pedals is frequently discussed at length.

Also, check the "hot deals" forum for lists of good online sources for cycling gear.

best of luck.


----------



## fletchersteel (May 11, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks PJ!


----------



## seanharvey (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll second the Shimano pedals. I have a set of ultegra's from 05 that are great, not too expensive, easy to get in and out of and durable. I've got an older set from 05 that have been beaten and not well taken care of...still very smooth.


----------



## urbanroadie83 (Jul 24, 2011)

*used?*

What do you think of used pedals? Is there something in particular to look out for?


----------



## skcuf (Jul 26, 2011)

When buying a pair of shoes for clipless pedals, do they come with cleats or do you have to purchase those separately?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

skcuf said:


> When buying a pair of shoes for clipless pedals, do they come with cleats or do you have to purchase those separately?


Cleats are normally supplied with the pedals, not the shoes. Just make sure the shoes and pedals you're interested in are compatible.


----------



## Stefgong (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry, yes I meant clipless. What are some of the Shimano spd-sl's comeptitors at a similar price range? Some of the reviews I have found say they wear quite quickly and become loose.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I will probably get a lot of flak for this, but cut out the interim steps, get Speedplay pedals and Sidi shoes. Wish I would have done that when I first bought my bike because now I have two pair of shoes as backup.


----------



## smokey422 (Feb 22, 2004)

*No SPD love here?*

When I rode clipless, my favorite pedals were my Shimano 536 SPDs. I really liked them because it was so much easier to walk when I was off the bike. The 536s have been discontinued for quite some time, but you could get a set of 520s for a reasonable price. If you're new to clipless, consider the multi-release cleats that are available. They saved me from several embarrassing falls.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

Im happy with my hand me down CR150 from performance bike.


----------



## bonknkrash (Jun 17, 2011)

Shimano's SPD-SL for me as an entry level rider


----------



## ScottyP19 (Jun 6, 2011)

I just switched from SPD (came with my 80's schwinn) to the Look Keo Max 2. I am a new rider and its amazing how much a difference a wider platform makes. I looked into speedplays also but did some reading and it seems that they are a lot of work to take care of because the whole mechanism is in the cleat. I also chose the Look's because they have a replaceable stainless steel platform so I can make them last longer! So the money I spent will go a long way.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

I've been using Shimano SPD (mountain bike style, like this one) for years. They're very easy to clip in because they're dual sided - I just put my foot on the pedal and am clipped in within one revolution. I have the same type of pedals on all my bikes so that I only need one pair of shoes.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I have the Ultegra SPD-SL like PJ352 posted above on all my bikes. I like them as they arent stupid high dollar but are not really entry level either. They also can be rebuilt or torn apart to lube when necessary.


----------



## Blackss06 (Feb 26, 2011)

I personally didn't like the Shimano system, I prefer speedplay Zero, but they're not so great that I'd never go back to shimano type, next I'll either try time iclic or look blades. 

I find entry of the speedplays much easier, but I preferred the Shimano cleats for walking off of the bike.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a couple sets of crank brothers candies and a set of egg beaters. Is there any reason i shouldnt throw these on my new road bike? I am new to road biking, but have been on mountain bikes for a lil while.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

texasnavy05 said:


> I have a couple sets of crank brothers candies and a set of egg beaters. Is there any reason i shouldnt throw these on my new road bike? I am new to road biking, but have been on mountain bikes for a lil while.


If you like them, there's no reason you can't use them. Two things to be aware of...
1. Cleat/ pedal set up is a part of bike fit, so if you've already been fitted, you might want to visit your LBS for assistance.

2. MTB'ing differs somewhat from road riding, so you _may_ find that the Candy's don't perform the same on the road, but time will tell.


----------



## RoadChaser (Jul 29, 2011)

tried shimano 105s and had a hell of a time clipping in at every stop, so i went back to speedplay zeros


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Another vote for the Ultegra or Dura Ace SPD-SL pedals. I have tens of thousands of miles on the DA-7800. They look like crap from pedal strikes and environment, but the bearings, wear plate, and springs are like new and have never been replaced.

I am a fan of Sidi shoes, but for entry level you might want to check out the Shimano shoes, as well. Your local bike shop probably carries both the pedals and shoes. HIGHLY recommend you try your shoes on before buying them. It could be a month before you get the size correct through mail order.

As for shorts, these are a personal issue and you'll have to find what works for you. I recommend bibs over shorts because they stay in place. I recommend quality bibs that will last 2+ seasons. You will hate the cheap shorts and bibs and might end up not liking cycling because of it. Check out Voler.com for their quality well-priced stuff. Or hit up your LBS for some mid-level Pearl Izumi's. Some folks rag on them but they work for me.

Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## Emdee406 (Aug 23, 2011)

*Wellgo's?*

Anyone any opinions on the Wellgo pedals? I'm on a budget. Thanks.


----------

